
Thue (esolang) - gabordemooij
http://lvogel.free.fr/thue.htm
======
localfugue
More information about Thue on esolangs:
[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Thue](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Thue)

There's a list of alternative implementations if you feel like playing with
it.

PS: IMHO, this is a better link than the free.fr link from OP. Link to this
page instead, either from esolangs wiki or on HN here?

------
Avshalom
seems like an elaborated
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_system)

~~~
mmarx
It's a Semi-Thue system[0], a particular form of term rewriting system that is
almost 30 years older than tag systems; introduced over a hundred years ago to
formalise word problems in finitely presented semigroups (that's where the
semi-part of the name comes from).

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-
Thue_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-Thue_system)

~~~
Avshalom
That's cool, so I'm drunk and on my phone, but it seems like tag systems are
then a sort of subset of thue systems? specifically an only concatenative
subset, which makes me feel like some one should definitely add a reference to
the tag systems page.

